# Accountant



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

Hi
not sure if this is allowed on here, but can anyone recommend a really good accountant who understands the NHR scheme and social security in Portugal and something about UK tax?
thanks a lot


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi there, welcome to the forum - we are in the process of retiring to Portugal, whilst based in Dubai. We are aiming to be there this next time year. Over Easter we had a meeting in Lisbon with Martim Gomes, of PWC. 

He was excellent, able to answer all our questions with great understanding of all international tax implications. He came recommended by 2 other people.

Denise


----------



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

Hi Denise
thank you very much, that's very kind of you
Hope your move goes well!
best wishes
John


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your looking for someone in Alargave Finesco based in Giua also offices in Lisbon and Maderia, versed in all 3 but not cheap


----------



## djohnmarlowm (May 18, 2014)

Thanks very much!


----------



## SusiQ (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi djouhnmarlow
Who did you end up using? I am looking for similar but they are Sooo expensive! 
Thanks SusiQ


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Dennis Swing Green is a very approachable and knowledgeable on cross border tax matters. He is the owner or CEO of euroFINESCO in the Algarve, Lisbon and Madeira. He comes highly recommended by expats.
https://www.eurofinesco.com


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi SusiQ, If you want a good English speaking accountancy firm in Lisbon that has extremely reasonable pricing, I'd give HK Consulting a call (https://www.hkconsulting.pt/). We use Andrew Kennard. I suggest you call both companies and compare their fees.


----------

